# clever puns!



## David H (Jan 16, 2013)

*1.* Those who jumps off a bridge in Paris are in Seine

*2.* A man?s home is his castle, in a manor of speaking

*3?* Dijon vu ? the same mustard as before

*4?* Practice safe eating ? always use condiments

*5?* Shotgun wedding ? A case of wife or death

*6?* A man needs a mistress just to break the monogamy

*7?* A hangover is the wrath of grapes

*8?* Condoms should be used on every conceivable occasion

*9?* When two egotists meet, it?s an I for an I

*10?* She was engaged to a boyfriend with a wooden leg but broke it off

*11?* A chicken crossing the road is poultry in motion

*12?* If you don?t pay your exorcist, you get repossessed

*13?* The man who fell into an upholstery machine is fully recovered

*14?* Local Area Network in Australia ? the LAN down under

*15?* A lot of money is tainted ? Taint yours and taint mine

*16?* Acupuncture is a jab well done


----------



## Caroline (Jan 16, 2013)

I had to punder about some of these


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 19, 2013)

13 is my fav one. Very good !


----------

